# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  The Truth About Face Masks

## Knightkore



----------

donttread (06-17-2020),Jen (06-17-2020),Lone Gunman (06-17-2020),Montana (06-19-2020),RMNIXON (06-17-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

the new mark of the beast.

coming soon, a requisite *BLM* tattoo on your forehead.

if you don't have it, you will be marginalized, shunned, and eventually purged.

----------

Knightkore (06-17-2020)

----------


## Jen

I have not worn a mask yet and don't intend to unless I am forced in some way to do it.  I won't wear a mask on my own accord.  I have a good immune system and intend to keep it that way. I also do not and have not worn gloves for the same reason.

----------

East of the Beast (06-18-2020),Knightkore (06-17-2020),Lone Gunman (06-17-2020)

----------


## Jen

> the new mark of the beast.
> 
> coming soon, a requisite *BLM* tattoo on your forehead.
> 
> if you don't have it, you will be marginalized, shunned, and eventually purged.


No matter what I do, I will be one of the first purged because by the time the hammer comes down, I will be well into the age range of people that are just done away with.

----------

Knightkore (06-17-2020),Lone Gunman (06-17-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

> I have not worn a mask yet and don't intend to unless I am forced in some way to do it.  I won't wear a mask on my own accord.  I have a good immune system and intend to keep it that way. I also do not and have not worn gloves for the same reason.


Breathing in your own exhaust is not healthy!

Unfortunately the CULT of the MASK is strong here in SoCal so we persist. I do not wear unless I enter a public business and at the last minute. It comes off as soon as I am out the door.

Last Monday as I went into RiteAid there was an old guy like me parking his motor cycle. He struggled with his mask as I walked past and I said in a sarcastic tone "Don't forget your mask." And he said "I am so sick of this Shit!" and we had a laugh.


 :Smiley20:

----------

Jen (06-17-2020),Knightkore (06-17-2020),Montana (06-19-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> Breathing in your own exhaust is not healthy!
> 
> Unfortunately the CULT of the MASK is strong here in SoCal so we persist. I do not wear unless I enter a public business and at the last minute. It comes off as soon as I am out the door.
> 
> Last Monday as I went into RiteAid there was an old guy like me parking his motor cycle. He struggled with his mask as I walked past and I said in a sarcastic tone "Don't forget your mask." And he said "I am so sick of this Shit!" and we had a laugh.



If we all decided not to wear masks what are they going to do really?

The protestors/rioters didn't wear masks.  At least half of them didn't.  They just decided to screw it.

Why can't we do the same for what is right?

----------


## donttread

> 



Very well put.

----------

Knightkore (06-17-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Breathing in your own exhaust is not healthy!
> 
> Unfortunately the CULT of the MASK is strong here in SoCal so we persist. I do not wear unless I enter a public business and at the last minute. It comes off as soon as I am out the door.
> 
> Last Monday as I went into RiteAid there was an old guy like me parking his motor cycle. He struggled with his mask as I walked past and I said in a sarcastic tone "Don't forget your mask." And he said "I am so sick of this Shit!" and we had a laugh.


I have a dentist appointment tomorrow (cleaning) and they told me to stay in my car, call them when I arrive and they will call me when it's time.  This dentist office has always had appointments set up so I rarely see anyone waiting when I go there.  But I guess they are extra cautious.  At least I won't have to wear a mask.

I order things I need and have hated shopping in stores for a long time so I rarely go anywhere where a mask might be required and I haven't worn one in my grocery store....  I'm not alone in that...  about half the people aren't wearing masks and I don't get close to any of them anyway.

----------

Knightkore (06-18-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> No matter what I do, I will be one of the first purged because by the time the hammer comes down, I will be well into the age range of people that are just done away with.


'do not go gentle into that good night,

rage, rage...'

----------

Jen (06-17-2020),Knightkore (06-18-2020),potlatch (06-17-2020)

----------


## Jen

> 'do not go gentle into that good night,
> 
> rage, rage...'


Well............I won't resort to acting crazy like Democrats are doing.  But I will speak up until I draw my last breath.

----------

Knightkore (06-18-2020),Lone Gunman (06-17-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> 'do not go gentle into that good night,
> 
> rage, rage...'


Rage, rage against the dying of the light - and that meant 'death' my friend. The masks won't kill you but COVID virus can and, sad to say, it's increasing again since Spring Break and the Memorial Day weekend - plus cities opening up more. I read about 20 articles today and have amassed a ton more information that many here won't like to read. My city has been doing well with few cases but it just increased by 22 in the past 5 days. Biggest jump yet.

I may have to make a post about it because there's so much believed that isn't true. The good thing is that most of us can still do what we want to do, there's always another store we can go to for food, etc. But - we can't go in without a shirt or shoes!! The horror of that!

Just my rant Lone Gunman - not against you.  :Smile:

----------


## donttread

> Rage, rage against the dying of the light - and that meant 'death' my friend. The masks won't kill you but COVID virus can and, sad to say, it's increasing again since Spring Break and the Memorial Day weekend - plus cities opening up more. I read about 20 articles today and have amassed a ton more information that many here won't like to read. My city has been doing well with few cases but it just increased by 22 in the past 5 days. Biggest jump yet.
> 
> I may have to make a post about it because there's so much believed that isn't true. The good thing is that most of us can still do what we want to do, there's always another store we can go to for food, etc. But - we can't go in without a shirt or shoes!! The horror of that!
> 
> Just my rant Lone Gunman - not against you.



New cases is not a meaningful stat unless you also have information about how much testing is going on. Increased testing= more cases bcause most folks aren't sick enough ( if at all) to seek medical attention. 
Also, part oft he knock on mask is that they may ioncrease tough transmission so a mask could in fact kill you.

----------

Knightkore (06-18-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> Rage, rage against the dying of the light - and that meant 'death' my friend. The masks won't kill you but COVID virus can and, sad to say, it's increasing again since Spring Break and the Memorial Day weekend - plus cities opening up more. I read about 20 articles today and have amassed a ton more information that many here won't like to read. My city has been doing well with few cases but it just increased by 22 in the past 5 days. Biggest jump yet.
> 
> I may have to make a post about it because there's so much believed that isn't true. The good thing is that most of us can still do what we want to do, there's always another store we can go to for food, etc. But - we can't go in without a shirt or shoes!! The horror of that!
> 
> Just my rant Lone Gunman - not against you.



Manufactured Pandemic: Testing People for Any Strain of a Coronavirus, Not Specifically for COVID-19 - Global ResearchGlobal Research - Centre for Research on Globalization


I work in the healthcare field. Here’s the problem, we are testing  people for any strain of a Coronavirus. Not specifically for COVID-19.  There are no reliable tests for a specific COVID-19 virus. There are no  reliable agencies or media outlets for reporting numbers of actual  COVID-19 virus cases. This needs to be addressed first and foremost.  Every action and reaction to COVID-19 is based on totally flawed data  and we simply can not make accurate assessments.
 This is why you’re hearing that most people with COVID-19 are showing  nothing more than cold/flu like symptoms. That’s because most  Coronavirus strains are nothing more than cold/flu like symptoms. The  few actual novel Coronavirus cases do have some worse respiratory  responses, but still have a very promising recovery rate, especially for  those without prior issues.
 The ‘gold standard’ in testing for COVID-19 is laboratory  isolated/purified coronavirus particles free from any contaminants and  particles that look like viruses but are not, that have been proven to  be the cause of the syndrome known as COVID-19 and obtained by using  proper viral isolation methods and controls (not the PCR that is  currently being used or Serology /antibody tests which do not detect  virus as such). PCR basically takes a sample of your cells and amplifies  any DNA to look for ‘viral sequences’, i.e. bits of non-human DNA that  seem to match parts of a known viral genome.
 The problem is the test is known not to work.
 It uses ‘amplification’ which means taking a very very tiny amount of  DNA and growing it exponentially until it can be analyzed. Obviously  any minute contaminations in the sample will also be amplified leading  to potentially gross errors of discovery.
 Additionally, it’s only looking for partial viral sequences, not  whole genomes, so identifying a single pathogen is next to impossible  even if you ignore the other issues.

 The Mickey Mouse test kits being sent out to hospitals, at best, tell  analysts you have some viral DNA in your cells. Which most of us do,  most of the time. It may tell you the viral sequence is related to a  specific type of virus – say the huge family of coronavirus. But that’s  all. The idea these kits can isolate a specific virus like COVID-19 is  nonsense.
 And that’s not even getting into the other issue – viral load.
 If you remember the PCR works by amplifying minute amounts of DNA. It  therefore is useless at telling you how much virus you may have. And  that’s the only question that really matters when it comes to diagnosing  illness. Everyone will have a few virus kicking round in their system  at any time, and most will not cause illness because their quantities  are too small. For a virus to sicken you you need a lot of it, a massive  amount of it. But PCR does not test viral load and therefore can’t  determine if it is present in sufficient quantities to sicken you.
 If you feel sick and get a PCR test any random virus DNA might be  identified even if they aren’t at all involved in your sickness which  leads to false diagnosis.
*And coronavirus are incredibly common. A large percentage of the  world human population will have covi DNA in them in small quantities  even if they are perfectly well or sick with some other pathogen.
*
*Do you see where this is going yet? If you want to create a totally  false panic about a totally false pandemic – pick a coronavirus.*
*They are incredibly common and there’s tons of them. A very high  percentage of people who have become sick by other means (flu, bacterial  pneumonia, anything) will have a positive
*


{Always keep this in mind.  Those who started all this China & the Democrats are known liars.  About everything.  All of a sudden they are going to be truthful about this?  We KNOW better.  And all of a sudden there are spikes.....you notice that many of the States are NOT Democrat States.  They don't want President Trump to have his rallies but all the rioters gathered for weeks in HUGE crowds.  Now come back to me when those people start dropping like flies.  An interesting side note, contact tracers are being told NOT to identify the rioters as rioters & what States they are from.  I am tired of this panic porn.  Please trust God & trust reality and truth and NOT the numbers they are feeding you.  They are lying.}

----------

jirqoadai (06-18-2020),potlatch (06-18-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> Well............I won't resort to acting crazy like Democrats are doing.  But I will speak up until I draw my last breath.



I don't know.  Crazy might be a way to go now.

----------

jirqoadai (06-18-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

Knightkore. its the numbers of fatalities that have been excluded in most lists that have me questioning each counties and countries intent about pulling the plug in this past march.

----------


## Knightkore

> Knightkore. its the numbers of fatalities that have been excluded in most lists that have me questioning each counties and countries intent about pulling the plug in this past march.



They are NOT excluding them but inflating them.  But whatever.

Keep believing the worst and the lies of Democrats.  I have no use for your belief in fairy tales.

----------

Kodiak (06-18-2020),Pepper Belly (06-18-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

“Of all tyrannies, a tyranny sincerely exercised for the good of its  victims may be the most oppressive. It would be better to live under  robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber baron's  cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be  satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us  without end for they do so with the approval of their own conscience.” -  CS Lewis

----------


## jirqoadai

> They are NOT excluding them but inflating them.  But whatever.
> 
> Keep believing the worst and the lies of Democrats.  I have no use for your belief in fairy tales.


srsly? you really think WHO believes china only has four thousand deaths from this?

----------


## Knightkore

> srsly? you really think WHO believes china only has four thousand deaths from this?



Do you really believe WHO or China has told one bit of truth?  They are playing psy-ops with us.

And they are playing for keeps.

I am talking about America.  I don't give one rats ass WHO or China is telling us because ALL of it are lies.

----------


## Kodiak

> Knightkore. *its the numbers of fatalities that have been excluded in most lists* that have me questioning each counties and countries intent about pulling the plug in this past march.


And you know this how???  Please don't go on and on with your usual "dead injun piles" or "millions dead in China" without some real proof.

----------

Knightkore (06-18-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> Do you really believe WHO or China has told one bit of truth?  They are playing psy-ops with us.
> 
> And they are playing for keeps.
> 
> I am talking about America.  I don't give one rats ass WHO or China is telling us because ALL of it are lies.


fine, America then. Nez Perce Idaho. the injuns get nailed, the county reports it, then nothing? no one else catches it or dies from it on the rez? or Bienville parish LA. nothing? youll been hit then a month later no one else got it?

----------


## Canadianeye

I had to wear one for the first time, to finally get my hair cut. She has a toddler. Been cutting my hair for a decade.

She had on a mask. We limited our speaking. I didn't mind for that short period of time, when she had to literally be in front of my face at times etc.

----------

Knightkore (06-18-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> fine, America then. Nez Perce Idaho. the injuns get nailed, the county reports it, then nothing? no one else catches it or dies from it on the rez? or Bienville parish LA. nothing? youll been hit then a month later no one else got it?


Now you're understanding they are lying to you.  Not that they are holding back but the numbers are to keep control and all of us in a state of perpetual fear.

----------

Pepper Belly (06-18-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

> I have not worn a mask yet and don't intend to unless I am forced in some way to do it.  I won't wear a mask on my own accord.  I have a good immune system and intend to keep it that way. I also do not and have not worn gloves for the same reason.


Ditto for me as well.....I am at odds with the majority of members where I attend worship.Most of them are scared to death...I'm not blaming them for that because they think anything on the news is as true as reading out of the 4 Gospels ......it sickens me to be honest.

The early church still met under threat of being flayed alive,burned to death or torn by wild animals...the depth of their faith was unbelievable...We are letting a supposed deadly flu bug that has been proven not to be the Black Death that it was predicted to be by the "experts" keep us from assembling to worship....What will happen when true persecution comes?.....Which I believe we are in the beginnings of right now.

I am ashamed to be honest.We've been cozy and comfortable in our Christianity here in the US far too long...we've taken things for granted.

----------

Jen (06-18-2020),Knightkore (06-18-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> I had to wear one for the first time, to finally get my hair cut. She has a toddler. Been cutting my hair for a decade.
> 
> She had on a mask. We limited our speaking. I didn't mind for that short period of time, when she had to literally be in front of my face at times etc.



It is interesting how they have manipulated us in this fashion.

And if we accept masks.....we going to accept coerced vaccines?

They have us exactly where they want us, with their knee on our necks while we are screaming we can't breathe.

And others who can do something are just watching America die.

But at least we're "safe" from a flu right?

----------

East of the Beast (06-18-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> And you know this how???  Please don't go on and on with your usual "dead injun piles" or "millions dead in China" without some real proof.


start looking around. counties no longer reporting new cases on a daily basis, but then twice a week. then just once a week. then monday morning only. then no update. ever. or states telling counties they may no longer report theirs by county. then you have the zipcode tallies. eye opening if you can fathom what its like to be in an appt block with this spreading to all your neighbours. 
but go ahead. dont let me stop you. turn a blind eye. ( i hope you or someone you like alot doesnt catch this. round I totaly sucks. round II will make you stop and think, " you know, God did this to the egyptians. the earthquakes/tsunamis, wind/hurricanes, pestilance/ebola-covid "

----------


## Knightkore

> start looking around. counties no longer reporting new cases on a daily basis, but then twice a week. then just once a week. then monday morning only. then no update. ever. or states telling counties they may no longer report theirs by county. then you have the zipcode tallies. eye opening if you can fathom what its like to be in an appt block with this spreading to all your neighbours. 
> but go ahead. dont let me stop you. turn a blind eye. ( i hope you or someone you like alot doesnt catch this. round I totaly sucks. round II will make you stop and think, " you know, God did this to the egyptians. the earthquakes/tsunamis, wind/hurricanes, pestilance/ebola-covid "



LOCKDOWN LUNACY: The Thinking Persons Health Defense

*“The Lockdowns Were the Black Swan”* Indeed, why did we lockdown society, and has it worked? I stole the phrase above from an opinion piece in the _Wall Street Journal_ written by Editorial Board member Holman W. Jenkins, Jr., I believe he captured it perfectly:
_We started off sensibly. “This is not something  [American families] generally need to worry about,” said CDC’s Dr. Nancy  Messonnier in mid-January. “It’s a very, very low risk to the United  States,” said Dr. Anthony Fauci a week later.Bill de Blasio, mayor of  New York, urged residents to go about their business normally as  recently as March 11.As coldblooded as it seems, these were the right  statements at the time. Under “flatten the curve,” changes in public  behavior aren’t needed until they are needed. Roll that around in your  mind a bit. The better we do at equipping local hospitals, the less we  need to bankrupt local businesses and their workers to slow the virus as  it runs its course through society. That was the idea we started  with. Not even the U.K. Imperial College study that so alarmed the  world’s policy makers recommended indiscriminate lockdowns and  shelter-in-place orders. If we meant what we said, we’ve overshot in  many places. Beds are empty. A ventilator shortage did not materialize.  We failed to set aside enough capacity to treat other medical conditions  like strokes and heart attacks. This is costing lives._
_What happened? From Bill Gates to your local editorialist, a new  priority waddled to the fore. We decided that, whatever contributes to  killing Americans at a routine total rate of 8,000 or so a day, it  shouldn’t be the coronavirus._
_Accidents, yes—6% of deaths. Heart disease, yes—23%. Flu and pneumonia, yes—2%._
_These deaths are allowed but not deaths from the coronavirus even  at the cost of economic ruin for millions. Of course the media and  public are free to decide now they never wanted flatten the curve; they  wanted to be spared the virus altogether. But explain how this is to be  done. And explain why. The Economist magazine says we can’t restart the  economy without an “unprecedented” $180 billion testing regime.  Unprecedented is an interesting word because China, a country of 1.4  billion people with eight cities larger than New York, either must have  developed such a system with nobody noticing or hasn’t found it  necessary._Why did we lockdown in the first place? Here are the facts.
*Fact #8: The idea of locking down an entire society had  never been done and has no supportable science, only theoretical  modeling*In fact, the first time the idea was ever raised to lockdown everyone was in 2006, in this paper titled Targeted Social Distancing Designs for Pandemic Influenza.  The paper detailed “how social contact network–focused mitigation can  be designed” and modeled (more on that in a moment!) various outcomes  based on how people behaved. At the time, cooler heads prevailed and  criticized the ideas in the paper, notably this critique from Dr. D.A.  Henderson, the man who led the public effort to eradicate smallpox.  According to the _New York Times_:
_Dr. Henderson was convinced that it made no sense to force  schools to close or public gatherings to stop. Teenagers would escape  their homes to hang out at the mall. School lunch programs would close,  and impoverished children would not have enough to eat. Hospital staffs  would have a hard time going to work if their children were at home._
_The measures embraced by Drs. Mecher and Hatchett would “result  in significant disruption of the social functioning of communities and  result in possibly serious economic problems,” Dr. Henderson wrote in  his own academic paper responding to their ideas._
_The answer, he insisted, was to tough it out: Let the pandemic  spread, treat people who get sick and work quickly to develop a vaccine  to prevent it from coming back._
 Soon after, Dr. Henderson and several other prescient colleagues penned an important paper encapsulating many of these ideas, Disease Mitigation Measures in the Control of Pandemic Influenza, including this astonishing (given what just happened) conclusion:
_There are no historical observations or scientific  studies that support the confinement by quarantine of groups of possibly  infected people for extended periods in order to slow the spread of  influenza. A World Health Organization (WHO) Writing Group, after  reviewing the literature and considering contemporary international  experience, concluded that “forced isolation and quarantine are  ineffective and impractical.”2 Despite this recommendation by  experts, mandatory large-scale quarantine continues to be considered as  an option by some authorities and government officials.35,43_
_The interest in quarantine reflects the views and conditions  prevalent more than 50 years ago, when much less was known about the  epidemiology of infectious diseases and when there was far less  international and domestic travel in a less densely populated world. It  is difficult to identify circumstances in the past half-century when  large-scale quarantine has been effectively used in the control of any  disease._And they ended with a sentence so important I’m going to use really big font:
 *The negative consequences of large-scale quarantine are so  extreme (forced confinement of sick people with the well; complete  restriction of movement of large populations; difficulty in getting  critical supplies, medicines, and food to people inside the quarantine  zone) that this mitigation measure should be eliminated from serious  consideration.*

----------

East of the Beast (06-18-2020),Kodiak (06-18-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> start looking around. counties no longer reporting new cases on a daily basis, but then twice a week. then just once a week. then monday morning only. then no update. ever. or states telling counties they may no longer report theirs by county. then you have the zipcode tallies. eye opening if you can fathom what its like to be in an appt block with this spreading to all your neighbours. 
> but go ahead. dont let me stop you. turn a blind eye. ( i hope you or someone you like alot doesnt catch this. round I totaly sucks. round II will make you stop and think, " you know, God did this to the egyptians. the earthquakes/tsunamis, wind/hurricanes, pestilance/ebola-covid "


As usual, we have to dig for what YOU assert.  Sorry, that's not how it works.   Yes, I will turn a blind eye to someone on the internet that makes wild claims with absolutely nothing to back it up.   Not one link ever.

----------

Canadianeye (06-18-2020),East of the Beast (06-18-2020),Knightkore (06-18-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

> start looking around. counties no longer reporting new cases on a daily basis, but then twice a week. then just once a week. then monday morning only. then no update. ever. or states telling counties they may no longer report theirs by county. then you have the zipcode tallies. eye opening if you can fathom what its like to be in an appt block with this spreading to all your neighbours. 
> but go ahead. dont let me stop you. turn a blind eye. ( i hope you or someone you like alot doesnt catch this. round I totaly sucks. round II will make you stop and think, " you know, God did this to the egyptians. the earthquakes/tsunamis, wind/hurricanes, pestilance/ebola-covid "


Cases does not translate to deaths...

Inside the numbers

The CDC estimated that from April 12, 2009 to April 10, 2010, there were 60.8 million H1N1 cases, with 274,304 hospitalizations and 12,469 deaths in the U.S. alone.

Compared to  

As of March 17, 2020, 194,873 people have been confirmed to have been infected with 7,869 deaths. The majority of both are in China, with 81,058 confirmed cases, which was where this epidemic originated. There have been more than 3,111 deaths in China from the disease. Currently, Italy is struggling with the disease, with 31,506 confirmed cases and 2,503 deaths. The U.S. has 5,702 confirmed cases and 93 deaths.


Where was all the social distancing and mask wearing and dire predictions then?....If you can not see the political manipulation here you are not as smart as you appear'.

These quotes are directly from the CDC website.I know this is a March 17 article and the numbers are higher but still much lower than 2009.My point is where was all the panic in 2009? Could it be that the Mocha Monarch was on his throne?

----------

Knightkore (06-18-2020)

----------


## Jen

> I don't know.  Crazy might be a way to go now.


Maybe.  But I am not good at being "crazy".  I watch others do it and just shake my head.  Can't go there.

----------

Knightkore (06-18-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> Maybe.  But I am not good at being "crazy".  I watch others do it and just shake my head.  Can't go there.



It is okay.  I'll go there for you.

----------

Jen (06-18-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> Cases does translate to deaths...
> 
> Inside the numbers
> 
> The CDC estimated that from April 12, 2009 to April 10, 2010, there were 60.8 million H1N1 cases, with 274,304 hospitalizations and 12,469 deaths in the U.S. alone.
> 
> Compared to  
> 
> As of March 17, 2020, 194,873 people have been confirmed to have been infected with 7,869 deaths. The majority of both are in China, with 81,058 confirmed cases, which was where this epidemic originated. There have been more than 3,111 deaths in China from the disease. Currently, Italy is struggling with the disease, with 31,506 confirmed cases and 2,503 deaths. The U.S. has 5,702 confirmed cases and 93 deaths.
> ...


i believe its so bad even italy saw the fallacy of reporting the true numbers. and here in America, i see the same thing happening. the magical number is 25. as long as a locality/bad off county/state/nation can keep it under or at 25, the case rate rise or deathrate appears tollerable. cut it up into small pieces, and you get under that 25 mark.........wooops, that didnt work. okay then, county..........wooops, fine zipcode. 
we cant report 25 deaths in our zipcode for one day. that would look bad. okay then. stretch the time frame then. oh piss on this. state wide listing. lets just call it bad everywhere. well duh. of course it is. im very sorry if you or a loved one was hit or died. i really am. for the rest, frankly Scarlett, i dont give a dam.

----------


## UKSmartypants

Here in Valencia Province (pop. 2.5 million, area 10,000 square miles) theres been no virus cases for 10 days and no deaths for 5 days.  And its still a €600 fine for not wearing a mask in a shop. Brainless.

----------


## jirqoadai

> Here in Valencia Province (pop. 2.5 million, area 10,000 square miles) theres been no virus cases for 10 days and no deaths for 5 days.  And its still a €600 fine for not wearing a mask in a shop. Brainless.


and how would you know that? many people dont allow others to know they have it. and some of those unintentionaly spread it to others. and some of those can be carriers without comming down with it. or carry it and only get hit mildly. youd never know how many have had it in a 20 room full of people without shoving a two foot long q-tip up each persons nose and sending those 20 samples off to a good lab. and by the time the results got back, all 20 wouldve spread it to 300 more each.

----------


## Knightkore

> and how would you know that? many people dont allow others to know they have it. and some of those unintentionaly spread it to others. and some of those can be carriers without comming down with it. or carry it and only get hit mildly. youd never know how many have had it in a 20 room full of people without shoving a two foot long q-tip up each persons nose and sending those 20 samples off to a good lab. and by the time the results got back, all 20 wouldve spread it to 300 more each.


You're hiding in a closet aren't you?  I can tell.

----------

East of the Beast (06-18-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> You're hiding in a closet aren't you?  I can tell.


ive had it twice. first times a bitch. that was november. now its extremely minor, but i have it.

----------


## East of the Beast

> ive had it twice. first times a bitch. that was november. now its extremely minor, but i have it.


So, you didn't die....I've had the regular flu once and I felt like Hell for about a week but, here I am....what's the difference?

----------

Pepper Belly (06-18-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> So, you didn't die....I've had the regular flu once and I felt like Hell for about a week but, here I am....what's the difference?


the flu is not only a flash in the pan compared to this, but is also like comparing a nail driven into your big toe with a 3 ounce hammer to having it cut into with a rusty spoon.

----------


## Knightkore

> the flu is not only a flash in the pan compared to this, but is also like comparing a nail driven into your big toe with a 3 ounce hammer to having it cut into with a rusty spoon.



 :Geez:

----------


## Knightkore

> the flu is not only a flash in the pan compared to this, but is also like comparing a nail driven into your big toe with a 3 ounce hammer to having it cut into with a rusty spoon.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

This more than anything describes your logic & fear versus actual logic & calm common sense facts and reality.

 :Zombies Lol:

----------

East of the Beast (06-18-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

Man Wearing N95 Mask Passes Out While Driving, Crashes into Pole | PEOPLE.com

                   A New Jersey man passed out and crashed into a  telephone pole this week, and police believe the accident could have  been avoided if he hadn’t worn an N95 mask while driving.

                                              People around the country have been asked to wear facial coverings while out in public to help stop the spread of coronavirus. But according to the Lincoln Park Police Department,  wearing an N95 mask too long can cause someone to inadvertently  restrict their oxygen — which is what they believed happened to a man  who crashed his car on Thursday.

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        “The LPPD responded to a lone occupant single car motor vehicle crash yesterday,” the department said in a post to their Facebook  page on Friday. “The crash is believed to have resulted from the driver  wearing an N95 mask for several hours and subsequently passing out  behind the wheel due to insufficient oxygen intake/excessive carbon  dioxide intake.”

                                              “Motorists and the public alike are reminded that  while masks should be used in public settings to help prevent the spread  of COVID-19, they are not necessary outdoors when social distancing can  be maintained, and especially not necessary when driving a vehicle with  no additional occupants,” they added.

                   According to the California Department of Public Health, N95 respirators may make breathing more difficult and can lead to increased breathing and heart rates.

                                              The CDPH advises people with heart and respiratory  conditions to check with their doctor before using an N95 respirator.  They also recommended respirators be worn no longer than eight hours and  should never be used in a confined space with low oxygen levels.

----------

East of the Beast (06-18-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> New cases is not a meaningful stat unless you also have information about how much testing is going on. Increased testing= more cases bcause most folks aren't sick enough ( if at all) to seek medical attention. 
> Also, part oft he knock on mask is that they may ioncrease tough transmission so a mask could in fact kill you.


I've posted very little about this and didn't want to say much on @Knightkore's thread because I know it upsets him.




> New cases is not a meaningful stat unless you also have information about how much testing is going on.




In my city 22 new cases were 22 people who became sick in 5 days, suspected what they might have and went into the ER and it was found that they did have the virus.




> Also, part oft he knock on mask is that they may ioncrease tough transmission so a mask could in fact kill you.




You cannot get hypercapnia -[Carbondioxide poisoning] from wearing face masks. Carbon dioxide, oxygen, and other gaseous molecules in the air like nitrogen, are much smaller than the coronavirus and can pass right through both the filter and main material of N95 masks and pretty much any other home-made mask materials.

Corona virus particles are very tiny and are carried on respiratory droplets from exhaled breath. It takes many particles to cause serious sickness. Most respiratory droplets are large enough to be contained by masks. If you use a Kleenex or handkerchief when coughing you know that. I'm thinking that wearing a mask for a long time may cause it to become wet and become the cause of any problems - so masks should probably be changed after a period of time.

I'm hearing impaired and reading is what I do, every day, all day. Someone even made fun of me about that recently..... *I mean no disrespect to anyone* and won't come back to uselessly argue. I've seen everyone making fun of mask wearers for months and never said a word. My husband wears a mask to protect me because I have emphysema. He has had two women, without masks, cough and sneeze on him and was very angry!

----------


## Knightkore

> I've posted very little about this and didn't want to say much on @Knightkore's thread because I know it upsets him.
> 
> 
> 
> In my city 22 new cases were 22 people who became sick in 5 days, suspected what they might have and went into the ER and it was found that they did have the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot get hypercapnia -[Carbondioxide poisoning] from wearing face masks. Carbon dioxide, oxygen, and other gaseous molecules in the air like nitrogen, are much smaller than the coronavirus and can pass right through both the filter and main material of N95 masks and pretty much any other home-made mask materials.
> ...



Man Wearing N95 Mask Passes Out While Driving, Crashes into Pole | PEOPLE.com

----------


## potlatch

> Man Wearing N95 Mask Passes Out While Driving, Crashes into Pole | PEOPLE.com


From 'People.com' and 'the Lincoln Park Police Department' said.....  :Geez: 

*The Mayo Clinic* says;
May 19, 2020 A cloth mask is worn to help protect others in case the wearer has the virus. An N95 mask helps protect the wearer from getting the virus from others.

https://newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org/discussion/covid-19-how-much-protection-do-face-masks-offer/

Let's refrain from doing this Knightcore. We both have our 'investigated' beliefs and are entitled to believe what we believe.  :Smile:

----------

Knightkore (06-18-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> From 'People.com' and 'the Lincoln Park Police Department' said..... 
> 
> *The Mayo Clinic* says;
> May 19, 2020 A cloth mask is worn to help protect others in case the wearer has the virus. An N95 mask helps protect the wearer from getting the virus from others.
> 
> https://newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org/discussion/covid-19-how-much-protection-do-face-masks-offer/
> 
> Let's refrain from doing this Knightcore. We both have our 'investigated' beliefs and are entitled to believe what we believe.



Just putting up information.  Not trying to argue.  However, I won't mock or make fun of those who wear masks but I do wish that those who choose to wear masks would not mock or make fun or judge those of us who choose not to wear masks.

This is truly such a dumb issue to let them divide us on.

----------

East of the Beast (06-18-2020),potlatch (06-18-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Just putting up information.  Not trying to argue.  However, I won't mock or make fun of those who wear masks but I do wish that those who choose to wear masks would not mock or make fun or judge those of us who choose not to wear masks.
> 
> *This is truly such a dumb issue to let them divide us on*.


*I couldn't agree more and thank you for writing that.* As I wrote - for a long time I have hesitant to say much for fear of being ridiculed. And - you've seen my posts and I never have ridiculed others. ((HUGS))

----------

Knightkore (06-18-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> *I couldn't agree more and thank you for writing that.* As I wrote - for a long time I have hesitant to say much for fear of being ridiculed. And - you've seen my posts and I never have ridiculed others. ((HUGS))



Virtual hugs back.   :Thumbsup20:

----------

potlatch (06-18-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Virtual hugs back.

----------

Knightkore (06-18-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

East of the Beast (06-18-2020)

----------


## donttread

> They are NOT excluding them but inflating them.  But whatever.
> 
> Keep believing the worst and the lies of Democrats.  I have no use for your belief in fairy tales.



We may be able to settle this when 2020 death totals come out. In America about 2.9 million people pass on each year which makes room for the new babies as it has forever. 
Winter months tend to take out more folks than summer months as you might imagine.
So if corone is the horrible killer we were told to cower in our homes to avoid you should be able to pick 2020 as the corona year easily by simply looking at the deaths, particularly in March-May comapred to say the last 5 years.
But if the stats are laid out for say the last 5 years, but we are not told which year was which and 2020 DOES NOT jump off the page then we have been had!

----------

Knightkore (06-19-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

